# Black and Silver/Black & Cream



## Xeph

Could some one please clarify this for me?

I've always been told that these two colors are just poor examples of black and tans, but I've got another person disputing that.

Could I also please have a list of the German names of the colors that are accepted and registered under the SV? I tried Googling and came up short.


----------



## DianaM

It's washed-out color. It's a black and tan dog with the tan very weakly colored. Black and richly red dogs are also black and tan, just with very rich color. Richer color and pigment (very tan/red and ample black) are desired whereas weak color and pigment (grayish with very little black) are not. I wonder why the other person disputes this.


----------



## Xeph

I have somebody telling me it's based on the agouti locus, which I believed (or was at least taught to believe ) is false.

What you said, Diana, is exactly what I said.


----------



## Briska

I hope this is what you wanted:
schwarz mit rotbraunen,braunen, gelben bis hellgrauen Abzeichen
black with redbrown, brown, yellow to light grey marks.

schwarz einfarbig
solid black

grau mit dunkler wolkung, schwarzem Sattel und Maske
grey with dark clouds??, black saddle and mask

die farbe weiß ist nicht zugelassen
the color white is not accepted

I got it right out of the breeding standart of the SV

The colors on the papers are:
b- braun brown
bg- braungelb brown yellow
d- dunkel dark
g- gelb yellow
gew- gewolkt I guess u translate that with sable
ggr- gelbgrau yellow grey
gr- grau grey
grg- graugelb grey yellow
h- **** light
s- schwarz black
w- weiß white


----------

